# Facebook Messenger 1.9 Où sont les photos ?



## Youth-Spirit (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai fait la mise à jour de l'app Facebook Messenger (et suis donc maintenant avec la version 1.9.) et je ne trouve plus comment uploader une photo dans une conversation.

Là où avant, il y avait une icône d'appareil photo, se trouve maintenant une icone d'un + qui se transforme en x quand on appuis dessus, mais qui à ma connaissance ne fait pas plus que ça : http://cl.ly/image/1D223Q3q3Y1p

Que s'est-il passé ?


----------



## liltunechi (23 Septembre 2012)

bonjour j'ai le meme soucis ! si quelqu'un a une réponse !


----------

